# Government Report Shows Audi Cash for Clunkers Details, Including 2 Scrapped Ur quattro Coupes



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The federal government has released a report of vehicles both purchased and scrapped during the recent Cash for Clunkers incentive program run in the United States. Offering $3,500-$4,500 off of the purchase of a new car for the trade of an older and less fuel-efficient vehicle, it's no surprise that the program was the catalyst for the sale of 700,000 new vehicles and with a corresponding scrapped automobile associated with each sale. 
* Full Story *


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Government Report Shows Audi Cash for Clunkers Details, Including ... ([email protected])*

wow...that makes me feel sick to my stomach.
I always was leery about the cash for clunkers program, and I had a feeling that some really great cars (not just Audis) were going to be destroyed........
4500 bucks, just for an '85 ur?
What a dumbass.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Government Report Shows Audi Cash for Clunkers Details, Including ... (Sepp)*

I agree. I always wondered what sort of recycling would be done of the parts, and not just recycling the materials but selling off of the parts.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Government Report Shows Audi Cash for Clunkers Details, Including ... ([email protected])*

There's a local place that's parting out some cars under the "cash for clunkers" namesake. An individual cannot buy the whole car...just any part off of it but the subframe, and the engine. They must remain intact.


----------

